# Hawker



## Hawker 1

The reason for my handle . I will try and post a few pic.s of my new girl for this season . Working on trying a video in the future.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ripjack13

You have a Hawk? awesome!


----------



## DKMD

Cool! I'm looking forward to the video.


----------



## Hawker 1

The second pic. she does have a rabbit just buried deep down in the grass.


----------



## ripjack13

Oh I wasn't questioning that...just stating it with puzzlement in awe. That is very cool....how many catches does she have so far?


----------



## ripjack13

And how many hawks do have?


----------



## Hawker 1

ripjack13 said:


> And how many hawks do have?


Not you but my buddy said she did not look like she had connected.
Only one for now . My hawking buddy has two . So by the time we hunt 3 , can't hunt them at the same time, I don't have time for another. This is a first year hawk . Passage as we call them in their first year . She has taken about a dozen in the last month that I have started free flying and hunting. She has been in what we call manning stage until a couple weeks ago.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SENC

Cool hobby, indeed! The guy I went with had owls, hawks, and a pair of falcons. He was primarily exercising them when I was with him, but he did simulate a rabbit for me to see. I was able to help "handle" one of the hawks and can easily see how it would be very addicitive!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Robert - Thats awesome. Keep the pics coming.
Scott


----------



## woodtickgreg

I posted this pic awhile back, but your post got me thinking about it again. It's a coopers hawk that thins the dove population out from our bird feeder. Thought maybe you might enjoy seeing my wild friend. I feed the birds and the birds feed him/her.


----------



## Hawker 1

woodtickgreg said:


> I posted this pic awhile back, but your post got me thinking about it again. It's a coopers hawk that thins the dove population out from our bird feeder. Thought maybe you might enjoy seeing my wild friend. I feed the birds and the birds feed him/her.
> 
> View attachment 37073
> 
> View attachment 37074


Great ,very clear and detailed pic. That is a youngster ,this years hatch sometime around late April in your area of the USA.
It is wearing what they call juvenile plumage and yellow eyes . Adults have red eyes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down

I met a man that hunted with red tails. He would catch them up in the poconos. He told me about all of the regulations involved with hunting/keeping them, which are strict to say the least. Did you buy the bird or trap it? Are the regulations for these birds the same nationally or does it go state to state?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody

I think hawks in general are doing much better lately. I'm seeing Coopers now and they were rare or non-existent just a few years ago in my area. Tons of red-tailed. I saw a red shouldered a couple of weeks ago, another first around here, for me anyway. It amazes me at the bond that can be achieved between man and a bird of prey. Seems counter intuitive. Gary


----------



## Mike1950

I agree with Gary- when we were feeding the birds we had a sharpshinn in the yard everyday. He go used to me. I could walk up to him- 20 ' and he would let me watch. They pluck the feathers out of birds before they eat. They also will sit in a tree and wait for a bird to land close enough to snatch dinner. He provided dinner one day for us- flew into the quail and got one- the rest scattered and 3 tree to fly through the bay window- they were delicious. Also get a melin- multiple redtailed- bald eagle have taken residence in the valley along with Ospreys. Also Big horned owls. They are all fun to watch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hawker 1

brown down said:


> I met a man that hunted with red tails. He would catch them up in the poconos. He told me about all of the regulations involved with hunting/keeping them, which are strict to say the least. Did you buy the bird or trap it? Are the regulations for these birds the same nationally or does it go state to state?


Sorry to be late in response . Just returned from Holidays in Tx. There are a lot of regs and not only state by state laws, fed. laws but International laws also to comply with. Falconry is now reg. by each State but has to comply with Fed. standards.
We trap the Redtails . No need to raise them they are plentiful in the wild but we are limited to how many we may trap in a year. Other types are both trapped from the wild and many are raised by breeders. The majority of the Falcons are what they call chamber raised.


----------



## Hawker 1

Rabbit count as of today 22 in the bag.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Hawker 1 said:


> Rabbit count as of today 22 in the bag.


Wow that's awesome, what a beautiful bird.


----------



## HomeBody

Here's a question for you. It is illegal to own feathers from Fed. protected birds of prey. What about your Redtail feathers from molting? Gary


----------



## Hawker 1

HomeBody said:


> Here's a question for you. It is illegal to own feathers from Fed. protected birds of prey. What about your Redtail feathers from molting? Gary


As a lic. Falconer I can have the molted feathers of the type of Bird I have or have had. We use them to imp broken feathers . Imp means we insert a wooden peg into the hollow quill then insert it into the clipped off feather on the bird if there is enough of the shaft left on the bird.
Other wise it is illegal for anyone to have the feathers from Birds of Prey. The Fed.s don't enforce it much because I see Cowboys and Girls with different types of feathers from Birds of Pray in their hat bands a lot.
To me its sort of a stupid law but then it may keep some from killing them just for the feathers . We still get a lot of rehab Birds from gun shot wounds . Sad.


----------



## HomeBody

During the Clinton administration, Hillary Clinton visited the U of I and was given a dream catcher with bald eagle feathers. All hell broke loose and the girl that gave the gift was about an inch away from Leavenworth in short order. I think they eventually dropped it. Gary

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hawker 1

Hunting going good. My new Bird Sega is one of the best I have ever had. Working on a short video in the mean time . Rabbit #24 and 25 as of the last couple days. Man, working on raffle items and trying to hunt , there is just not enough hours in the day. Spent the day yesterday with buddies flying falcons at Ducks.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Man she really goes into the thick grass and brush after the prey.


----------



## Hawker 1

Right , here in Arkansas that's where the bunnies hang out. I am always surprised at the effort she puts into the catch. If she misses the first time she seems to get mad and really slams them the next flush.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hawker 1

Little up date : Winds howling 20/30 today but sun shinning so went Hawking . We knew of a field surrounded by trees for some protection from the winds. My bud put up first and after an hour finally flushed a Rabbit. His Bird Marge made short work of the chase , one down. Moved to another field ,again protected by trees but not as good. Put my new bird Sega up . She loves to soar but got blown 1/4 mile down wind . She finally pump her way back to the trees and took a set. About 30 seconds later flushed a Rabbit . It ran into the wind but this bird is so good she flew it down in 30/40 seconds and nailed it . Good day in the field Hawking .

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hawker 1

My New Girl Sega's game count is up to 34 rabbits and 1 sq. so far this season . Still working on a short video .

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's a very proud looking bird! She's magnificent.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rdnkmedic

I could use a nice rabbit with some biscuits and gravy. She's beautiful.


----------



## Kevin

Man that's so cool. Like you say not enough time in the day. I'd love to be able to watch that someday though thanks for the pics - cannot wait for the video.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hawker 1

My new addition to the Family . For now I am just calling her Sega's dog. The pup on the left.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Good looking dogs. The pups gonna be fun.


----------



## NYWoodturner

We need a group photo. Sega and the 2 dogs!


----------



## Hawker 1

On going saga of Sega . Some of you southern boys will know what a swamper is but for those who don't it is like a cottontail on steroids . Was invited to hunt a private place in a River bottom with old growth timber . A beautiful place and hunted only for Deer. The owners had no interest in small game lucky for my buddy and I . It had been very selective timbered about two years ago so there were some tree tops on the ground which made perfect rabbitat areas . We put up my friends Redtail first and she caught the first swamper flushed. We were not sure how many were in the area so he fed up and put her up . I got Sega out and in less than 10 minutes flushed another and she caught it. I traded her off for a small rat so as to hunt her back to the starting area and would call it a day . Any Day catching a swamper is a good day. On the way back to the truck we flush another dozen or more . Sega missed or got kicked off by three more but then nailed a big one . I fed her up and was happy to have , what we call doubled on swampers, in one day. It had warmed up so the dogs were ready to call it a day also. They did find a cool water hold to cool down in.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Hawker 1

Sorry don't know how 3 of the same made it into the post . Trying to figure how to delete but don't know yet.
I guess I will just leave the post alone . trying to edit and getting it mixed up .


----------



## woodtickgreg

I really enjoy the pics of these birds, they are beautiful.


----------



## Hawker 1

NYWoodturner said:


> We need a group photo. Sega and the 2 dogs!


You got it Scot
Greg I feel the same way . Birds of prey have allways had a special something to me even as a kid growing up on a small Ranch/farm .


----------



## Mike1950

Thanks for the cool pictures Robert- The dog sure looks comfortable in the puddle!!!


----------



## Kevin

That is just the coolest sport/hobby. I don't like either word for it sport or hobby. Craft maybe. Every time you post new pictures I come back to it over and over. That bird is so beautiful and looks so . . . . regal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hawker 1

Right in the middle of the auction I had to go pick up the new pup but I did make it back in time to score some auction items . Thanks to all who donated .
The new pup (Revia ) I think will be a natural at 4 1/2 months she takes a point on the training lure.
We hunted around the Ft. Smith area for 5 days and Sega's game count at 40 Rabbits is the best first year Bird that I have had . Maybe a couple more hunts but the season is all but over for the year.
NOW I have to learn how to turn pens on my delta midi . My pen blanks via auction need some work. A new project just what I need on top of 15 other projects . Retirement is turning out to be busy .

Reactions: Like 3


----------

